# New To Outbackers



## stroud219 (Feb 5, 2008)

Picked up our 1st TT in February used it 1st time in April, we have 2 trips set up for June but looking for more trips.The girls and I had a great time.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers.com! Enjoy the trailer.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on your new trailer!

Welcome to Outbackers.

Mark


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome!! and enjoy the TT.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi 4 girls and daddy


















Congrats and enjoy the upcoming camping season with your girls!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the fourm and congrats on the new Outback.

Which Outback did you buy?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WELCOME!!!! You've chosen a GREAT way (and, lucky you [!!!} have started] to make happy memories with your girls!!!!


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the family, good luck and have a great summer!

Steve


----------



## sl1960a (Nov 13, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers and congratulations on your new Outback trailer!!


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome! Welcome! What part of the country you doing your camping?


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS.COM. YOU WILL ENJOY THIS SITE FOR THE INFORMATION THAT IS AVAILABLE AS WELL AS JUST CHATTING WITH EACH OTHER. AGAIN WELCOME ABOARD.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome to the Outback Family

willie


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers...dive right on in and post your questions, mods,etc!


----------



## Colorado Campers (Apr 20, 2004)

Welcome to the OutBack family, anything and everything you need to know, or need help with is here








I've been to your part of the country, I have a sister who lives in Philly, beautiful state. Have fun with the new toy, and enjoy camping with your girls.


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers. Glad to have you with us. Happy camping!


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Welcome hope we'll cross paths!

You might want to check this out.....

Pig Roast


----------

